# NAVY SEALs Wallpaper



## handofgod (Oct 31, 2008)

Released Navy photo with added graphics


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if ProArtShirts is sending any profits to SOWF or are they just using these dead heroes to sell more Navy SEAL tote bags? 







No offense intended, handofgod.  But this really annoys me.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Funny enough, I just checked my e-mail and receive this message.  This company is run by former SEALS.  They don't plaster Tridents on t-shirts, they design thoughtfully and contribute proceeds to help military families that have lost a service member.  



> Earlier this year an East Coast SEAL Team lost three of it’s members during missions in Iraq.  We designed the Gold Team shirt In memory of our fallen brothers and we donate 100% of the proceeds from the sale of these shirts to the families of those three who gave their all.
> View attachment 6527
> 
> Nate Hardy, SEAL, 29, enlisted in the US Navy in 1997 and is survived by his wife, 7 month old son, parents and brother.
> ...


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 31, 2008)

I know the model of that tshirt....he wears the FORGED tshirts all the time...I recognized his sleeve tats.   

Legit


----------



## handofgod (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually when I was first searching for images I was not aware of the details of this image. Later this morning on reviewing the image properties to double check copyright information I found the following details embedded in the information. I typically don't read the text when looking for images to use. No disrespect is intended to any members of military or their families.

050628-N-0000X-001
Navy file photo of Navy SEALs operating in Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. From left to right, Sonar Technician (Surface) 2nd Class Matthew G. Axelson, of Cupertino, Calif; Senior Chief Information Systems Technician Daniel R. Healy, of Exeter, N.H.; Quartermaster 2nd Class James Suh, of Deerfield Beach, Fla.; Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Marcus Luttrell; Machinist’s Mate 2nd Class Eric S. Patton, of Boulder City, Nev.; and Lt. Michael P. Murphy, of Patchogue, N.Y. With the exception of Luttrell, all were killed June 28, 2005, by enemy forces while supporting Operation Red Wing. U.S. Navy photo (RELEASED)


----------

